# Acquisitions - May 2007



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I just received my new AA Paris blond frames. They are absolutely beautiful.

Cheers


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

Good for you! 

I picked up a NICE red/white/blue repp bowtie at Filene's basement at Union Square.


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

I just bought a yellow Southern Proper bow tie with small bowls of cotton on it yesterday. Also, I picked up three Perlis polo shirts. One is candy apple green, one is pale yellow, and the other is royal blue.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Squadron A said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I picked up a NICE red/white/blue repp bowtie at Filene's basement at Union Square.


Thanks! I needed a new pair. I have my eye on a new tie from Beau Ties, the mumsford.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

southernstunna said:


> I just bought a yellow Southern Proper bow tie with small bowls of cotton on it yesterday.


They are actually picked cotton. I have one in pink. Great tie


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

Duck said:


> I just received my new AA Paris blond frames. They are absolutely beautiful.
> 
> Cheers


How about a pic, _mon canard_?


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

egadfly said:


> How about a pic, _mon canard_?


It will be about a week since they are receiving lenses. Called a lot of places and found that Costco was the cheapest by $70, quicker too!


----------



## Plainsman (Jun 29, 2006)

3 white BB OCBD's from the sale last week.
2 pair of LE khaki shorts. $11.99 each on overstocks.
2 Patagonia t shirts. (If you like tshirts, they are the best).


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

*Southern Snow*



Duck said:


> They are actually picked cotton. I have one in pink. Great tie


I've one in pink as well. When asked what it is, I reply "Southern Snow"
Nice ties. 
Tom


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

Duck said:


> They are actually picked cotton. I have one in pink. Great tie


How would you say the quality compares to Vineyard Vines? I wanted a VV but I wanted the cotton print more so I decided to go with the Southern Proper.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

southernstunna said:


> How would you say the quality compares to Vineyard Vines? I wanted a VV but I wanted the cotton print more so I decided to go with the Southern Proper.


I would highly recommend staying away from VV ties. Southern Proper have a much thicker silk. The VV tie are flimsy and are difficult to tie. I don't have any VV neck ties but wouldn't buy one based on the quality of the bows.


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Duck said:


> I would highly recommend staying away from VV ties. Southern Proper have a much thicker silk. The VV tie are flimsy and are difficult to tie. I don't have any VV neck ties but wouldn't buy one based on the quality of the bows.


I'm the opposite; I have a VV neck tie, but haven't had a bow tie. For some reason, the VV tie I have ties an absolutely perfect knot. I could see how the silk would be too thin for a bow, though.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

djl said:


> I'm the opposite; I have a VV neck tie, but haven't had a bow tie. For some reason, the VV tie I have ties an absolutely perfect knot. I could see how the silk would be too thin for a bow, though.


Same experience. Perfect knot on the straight tie. Don't have a bow, so can't comment. Now, my VV tie goes back about three years...perhaps before things got big and quality went down? Just a guess.

JB


----------



## djl (Feb 6, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> Same experience. Perfect knot on the straight tie. Don't have a bow, so can't comment. Now, my VV tie goes back about three years...perhaps before things got big and quality went down? Just a guess.
> 
> JB


Mine was bought Dec. '04, so maybe you're right. I've been meaning to buy another, to see if they're still of the same quality. I wore the tie for the first time in about a year last week, and was once again amazed at how much nicer a knot it tied than any other tie I own.


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

southernstunna said:


> I just bought a yellow Southern Proper bow tie with small bowls of cotton on it yesterday. Also, I picked up three Perlis polo shirts. One is candy apple green, one is pale yellow, and the other is royal blue.


Sounds like you've been shopping at Landry's (Perlis) and Hinton & Hinton (Southern Proper). Picked up the Southern Proper black labs bow in Oxford this past weekend while at the Double Decker Festival.


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

Just won these off of Ebay. I've been looking for a pair with buckles.


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

law_reb said:


> Sounds like you've been shopping at Landry's (Perlis) and Hinton & Hinton (Southern Proper). Picked up the Southern Proper black labs bow in Oxford this past weekend while at the Double Decker Festival.


Yes sir. I love Landry's; it's by far my favorite store in Oxford.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Duck said:


> I just received my new AA Paris blond frames. They are absolutely beautiful.


Are these the ones? Very nice.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Duck said:


> They are actually picked cotton. I have one in pink. Great tie


Duck, have you considered having your wife embroider a boll weevil on your "cotton boll" bow? Perfect gift for your entymology friends.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

JordanW said:


> Just won these off of Ebay. I've been looking for a pair with buckles.


Find a gross of those and I'm in.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Joe Tradly said:


> ...Now, my VV tie goes back about three years...perhaps before things got big and quality went down? Just a guess.
> 
> JB


Doesn't matter, JB, you're still viewed as being on the band-wagon.


----------



## Foghorn (Feb 2, 2005)

law_reb said:


> Sounds like you've been shopping at Landry's (Perlis) and Hinton & Hinton (Southern Proper). Picked up the Southern Proper black labs bow in Oxford this past weekend while at the Double Decker Festival.


Col. Rebel-
Does Hinton or Perlis still stock sack jackets/suits? 
Regards,
F


----------



## JordanW (Jan 8, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> Find a gross of those and I'm in.


Hehe, I'll keep an eye out but I think I'm retiring from group buy Captain for a while.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Foghorn said:


> Col. Rebel-
> Does Hinton or Perlis still stock sack jackets/suits?
> Regards,
> F


I'm heading down to N.O. in two weeks. The trip will include a requisite stop by Perlis. I will check on the sacks, for those who are curious, though I am not expecting to see any.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

JordanW said:


> Just won these off of Ebay. I've been looking for a pair with buckles.


Cool--monkstrap Bean boots.

Today arrived my Keith Highlander saddles and a pair of Bills purchased from TradTeacher. Not a bad day at all.










The Bills are brushed twills, and say dry clean only. Do they really mean that as I'm thinking they may have a rendezvous with a washing machine in their future.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

A.Squire said:


> Doesn't matter, JB, you're still viewed as being on the band-wagon.


Ugh. Don't I know it. It strains me to put it on once every 107 days.

JB


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

Foghorn said:


> Col. Rebel-
> Does Hinton or Perlis still stock sack jackets/suits?
> Regards,
> F


Landry's in Oxford has some sacks in stock, not so sure about Hinton & Hinton. Neither has my size in stock (52XL) so I have to special order all my suits from them. H&H is a little more Italian cut with thier suits. Both of these stores have a lot of trad items in stock. Neither one is exclusively trad. Landry's had some great plaid blazers on sale for 49.99, but none in my size.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

KentW said:


> Are these the ones? Very nice.


Indeed. Great glasses.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

A.Squire said:


> Duck, have you considered having your wife embroider a boll weevil on your "cotton boll" bow? Perfect gift for your entymology friends.


If she starts embroidering for me, who knows what I will have to in return. Might be the start of actual work.


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Another pair of shell BB LHS's*

Not that I needed another pair, but these just arrived courtesy of a mis-marked ebay auction. I thought I spied a sliver of the Horween logo in the auction pic and took a flyer on them. $41 ppd. They are marked 1331 whereas my BB LHS #8 are 763's. These also appear to have a rounder toe and are a darker brown, with fewer hints of burgandy. They're in good shape overall, but will probably need the heels and soles replaced in a year or two.

ebay pic. I thought the obscured partial circle in the right shoe might be the Horween logo.

My lousy phone-cam pics...

Closeup of the Horween sliver...


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

*Bean*

Just picked up Casco Bay LLBean Boat Mocs & a new pair of Gumshoe Hunting shoes...


----------



## A Questionable Gentleman (Jun 16, 2006)

spinlps said:


> .
> 
> ebay pic. I thought the obscured partial circle in the right shoe might be the Horween logo.


You've got a darned good eye, spinlips.


----------



## southernstunna (Mar 14, 2007)

Foghorn said:


> Col. Rebel-
> Does Hinton or Perlis still stock sack jackets/suits?
> Regards,
> F


I know for a fact Landry's does because I tried some on there last week. I'm not sure about Hinton & Hinton because I rarely go in there. Everything is double the price of what it should be and I feel guilty about going in and never buying anything.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AE Sanfords


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A Questionable Gentleman said:


> You've got a darned good eye, spinlips.


No joke.

Nice Sanfords, HD.


----------



## HistoryDoc (Dec 14, 2006)

AlanC said:


> No joke.
> 
> Nice Sanfords, HD.


Thanks, I had no AE shoes two months ago. Now I have 3 pairs and another on the way:


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

HistoryDoc said:


> Thanks, I had no AE shoes two months ago. Now I have 3 pairs and another on the way:


Ahh... the AAAT Curse.:icon_smile_wink:


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

spinlps said:


> Ahh... the AAAT Curse.:icon_smile_wink:


AEAD - Allen Edmonds Acquisition Disorder?

Maybe a generic *S*(hoes and)*C*(lothing)*AD* would work.


----------



## old_style (Mar 18, 2007)

Hit up the Lands End outlet and stocked up on summer pants. Three season wool charcoal pants, blue seersucker, and 2 pairs of khakis. Total amount of money spent ~$60.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Karim, what do you think of the Keith Highlanders? They look good. From the look of your heels, I think they may be nicer than mine are.


----------



## nerdykarim (Dec 13, 2005)

AlanC said:


> Karim, what do you think of the Keith Highlanders? They look good. From the look of your heels, I think they may be nicer than mine are.


My initial reactions are very positive (my baseline for comparison is probably the A-E Park Ave.). The leather is ridiculously nice...at least as nice as my C&J handgrades. Construction feels solid, all-leather heel and rubber sole.

My only real gripe, in terms of construction, is that some of the insole material is synthetic and feels weird when I touch it with my hands (though it doesn't feel any different when I'm wearing socks and my feet are resting on it). I'm getting used to the flat laces, but the instep is a little low, so I get some of the "V" gap in the vamp, which I don't quite like (but is sort of inevitable, given my instep).

Overall, I'd say that the pair I have is a very high quality shoe, but a little lower in quality than Allen-Edmonds' full grain leather offerings. I would probably spend $60 for another New/Old Stock shoe, if I liked the design (I pay a max of $140 for Allen-Edmonds and $190 for C&J Handgrade, given my budget).

I'll take some better pics in the next couple days. I just finished my last essay ever (as an undergrad) and I'm getting ready to move into a new apartment for my summer job, so I've already packed up the Highlanders.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

The instep is low on mine, too. I almost never get a V, but I did on these. It sounds like your leather is nicer than mine. I think my leather is similar to the AE Shelton, which is the same style, of course.

Good luck on the essay, and congratulations on finishing up. Post a few more pics when you get a chance.


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

I am awaiting delivery on these...AE Pembrookes:



















They come with the original box and dust cloths. The price, including shipping, was $47. I can't wait to get them!


----------



## BobGuam (Jul 1, 2005)

Nice Shoes Tom, I am sure you will enjoy wearing them.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Great shoes at a great price, Tom! They are very similar to the Japanese-only split-toe Alden tassels posted in the tassel loafer thread. The split-toe is a nice touch.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*Acquisitions*

WTT-
Good buy! Please post after you hve done your magic on the shoes


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

Just ordered a blue pinpoint, point collar shirt from BB for an upcoming interview. Will go to the Boston J. Press on Friday to get a white OCBD (I need a white shirt for an upcoming event and don't have one). Will probably get a new tie and a pair of blue socks also.


----------



## WingtipTom (Sep 6, 2006)

Here are the AE Pembrookes that I just received from eBay today. There is a small nick in one of the shoes that was not disclosed in the auction, but I can't complain too much for $47. :icon_smile_big:


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

*My first May purchase*


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

^Nice--tell us more.

The Pembrokes look good, WT.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

*Acquisitions*

^ law reb-
I second AlanC request for more information


----------



## law_reb (Jul 20, 2006)

*First may purchase*

Sorry I forgot to add the description of the shoes. They are Allen Edmonds Polo model 12D calf in merlot. They are brand new purchased off ebay for $83.00. I have always been partial to saddle shoes. This is the first pair I have purchased that are all one color. I have them on at work today and have already received a couple of nice compliments.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

It's saddle shoe month! :aportnoy:


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

*Couldn't resist...*

Nettleton 'Lazy Lacers'










Help support my unrestrained buying by .


----------



## abc123 (Jun 4, 2006)

I picked up a Brooksease sack for work this summer. Should be a nice addition - a grey pinstripe. 

A week or so ago I bought a Bobby Jones summerweight navy sportcoat. Not the most tradly item, but not too offensive either. Should be good for the summer, as it has an unlined back and is a wool/silk/linen blend. 

I'm seriously tempted by the upcoming Polo sale - their brown shell penny loafers are great, as are the C&J made brown calf perf. captoes. Probably should just restrain myself to a couple shirts to wear with suits, as thats what I really need.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

I was feeling left out of the CCC poplin suit buy, so this is on the way:


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Newly arrived by way of eBay:

3/2 sack coat in a tan/brown/navy small check. Made in Hong Kong by Princeton Custom Tailors (located next to the Shangrila Hotel, according to the tag). It has functional buttons on the sleeves, which are fortunately the right length for me. 

It fits nicely. Looks as if it spent a little too much time with the top button closed, though.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice. A little steam on the lapels will take care of any problem of past buttoning you might have. 'Pop' the collar and lapels, and steam out any creases in the lapels, front and back (but not the collar!).

Nice avatar.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

AlanC said:


> Nice. A little steam on the lapels will take care of any problem of past buttoning you might have. 'Pop' the collar and lapels, and steam out any creases in the lapels, front and back (but not the collar!).


Thanks for the tip. I'm going to have it cleaned and pressed, anyway, so we'll see how that goes.



> Nice avatar.


:icon_smile_big:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

had a great trip in DC today. Press didn't have much to offer for someone my size. Dropped by J. McLaughlin and Sherman Pickey (two really preppy places), was scared by the GTH-ness. Got two little gems though.








saved 10 bucks b/c o the sale

and

yellow/blue/green j.crew argyle socks


----------



## 3button Max (Feb 6, 2006)

*princeton tailors*

That jacket is a winner -Princeton tailors of Hong Kong (by the Shangrila Hotel, no less)--wonder if such a place still exists(I guess trad on the cheap)
looks like 80s-
what a find...


----------



## AldenPyle (Oct 8, 2006)

J. Press from Ebay Day

Won a Linen/Wool/Silk Blend J. Press sportcoat on the bay (I bid 30.00, a last minute sniper bid 29.99. ) Needs an extra inch in the sleeves but there are at least 2 inches down there. New enough that the pockets are still sewn up. Maybe a bit too much padding in the shoulder to be perfect.

Also got an Ebayed Navy Press Repp with Pound/Euro/Dollar/Yen signs.

Worn here with Gold LE Hyde Park OCBD, Bills M1 Poplin in Navy and (unseen) Burgundy/Navy J. Press Grosgrain (from L&18th) and LE Brown Calf Penny Loafers.

In fact, arms at my side, the seams run right up to the end of my shoulders. But then there is padding in the arms, almost guaranteeing the shoulders stick out. Love it everywhere else.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

AldenPyle said:


> ...(I bid 30.00, a last minute sniper bid 29.99. )


Now why would someone snipe with $29.99? Had he followed my usual strategy, he would have bid (and you would have, too) something more like 30.67 or 31.67 and won it from you. Speaking academically, of course--I'm glad you won, AP! It looks like nice stuff.

(I may regret sharing my ebay strategy at some point.)


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Press:
Navy tie w/lobsters
4 pairs very utilitarian navy socks

RL Rugby:
2 three fold repps
D-ring belt (green ribbon w/pink skull and bones)

ShoeMart:
Alden tassel loafers in Cigar shell

Polo:
Linen patchwork "tweed" cardigan (definite boho-prep):
https://www.polo.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2618310&cp=1760781.1760813

HL


----------



## egadfly (Nov 10, 2006)

*shortsapalooza*

Berle patch madras à la Foghorn. (Squire's got a pair too -- here's a close-up.) Also a pair of Berle Charleston breton reds. Package just arrived, so I haven't even tried 'em on yet. If the reds fit well, a full-length pair may be in my future.

EGF


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Adding to the seldom-worn tie collection. Left to right:

LE Charter Collection, solid navy lambswool ($0.25, Salvation Army)
Davison's Men's Shop, Indian madras ($0.25, Salvation Army)
Bass, crested (anybody know what this is?) ($0.99, Bass outlet)


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

*Ribbon belts...*

Spent my lunch money on these. $20 for all of them.


----------



## Cleveland Brown (Feb 13, 2006)

Just received my buttons from Ben Silver. They are lab's head, same as Rocker uses for his logo.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Alexander Julian (_not_ 'Colours') 3" ties:

Barbour moleskin gamevest w/suede shoulder patches (Made in England):










Orvis tweed trousers, plain front, thankfully lined to the knee:

All the above from the same thrift shop for about $10 total.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Darn, I thought I was going to make it through the month with no (clothing) purchases. Then wandering through Marshalls Saturday, I found a yellow polo by PRL on clearance and in Kohl's, picked up a couple of pair of Dockers Iconic khakis at just over $21 per...just what I needed for the "cheap chino challenge" thread!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Got my new blazer buttons. The large ones are 36 ligne, the small ones are 24 ligne. They're branded "Gaunt, London" and were supplied by William Scully, a Canadian military supplier. They are a highly-reflective gold, despite the poor photo.

DocD


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

You guys are gonna be jealous today!

I received a box this afternoon, it contains:

1 CCC southwick 100% wool warwick 3-piece sack suit, canvassed (retail $1500)
1 CCC pincord sack suit
1 CCC navy poplin sack blazer
1 CCC southwick GREEN sack blazer, patch and flap and patch


----------



## septa (Mar 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> You guys are gonna be jealous today!
> 
> I received a box this afternoon, it contains:
> 
> ...


Quite a haul. Congrats.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Nice haul, Untilted.


----------



## wnh (Nov 4, 2006)

Untilted said:


> You guys are gonna be jealous today!
> 
> I received a box this afternoon, it contains:
> 
> ...


We'll forgive you for posting in the *April* acquisitions thread, only because you made such a nice haul. Way to go.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

wnh said:


> We'll forgive you for posting in the *April* acquisitions thread, only because you made such a nice haul. Way to go.


Fixed.


----------



## patbrady2005 (Oct 4, 2005)

https://imageshack.us

https://imageshack.us

Brooks Brothers "346" (outlet) line - darted, sorry. Actually much more gold/tan in color than the picture shows. $89 after Memorial day sales, Brooks rewards cards, etc.

I plan on pairing it with -

Light blue BB OCBD
Tan LE trousers
AE Troy in Chestnut w/matching belt
Burgundy w/gold & orange medallions BB tie
Cream silk pocket square


----------



## PittDoc (Feb 24, 2007)

Zanella flat-front cotton khakis. $49, retail $225. FB in Washington DC. Far superior selection of Brioni, Borelli, Oxxford, etc. than anything we get in Pittsburgh. Throw in Alden DC and I'm thinking about moving.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

Picked up a "Bert Pulitzer" narrow silk repp tie (navy with narrow yellow stripes) in a flea market for cheap. One more stripe tie!


----------



## TradTeacher (Aug 25, 2006)

Clarks Desert Boots--Chocolate Brown suede

During the Polo sale:
(2) pair Bermuda shorts--khaki & navy
GI Chinos--almost British Khaki in color

On order: J. Press OCBDs--one Royal OCBD in white, one OCBD w/flap in Light Orange

Looking forward to a great summer!

TT (school's out for summer!) 
:teacha:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

The BB memorial day sale sucked me in!!! I picked up three of their polos and my wife picked up a couple of tops and a winter skirt on clearance. The skirt was the "real find"...from the BB retail lines, it was originally listed at $198 and, after all discounts were applied, we walked out the door with it at a cost of $12.86.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

A couple bowties up in Newport.

and I heard my new ribbon belt from AlanC has arrived!


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

TradTeacher said:


> On order: J. Press OCBDs--one OCBD w/flap in Light Orange


Jealous. I wanted this one... bad. I tried the web site, catalog, and all four stores. Only white and blue in my size.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Squadron A said:


> and I heard my new ribbon belt from AlanC has arrived!


Glad to hear it. There ought to be several people finding Tradly deliveries today.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Today I managed to thrift a very slim and lightweight tweed jacket, no vents and with a flapped breast pocket. The buttons are a miserable plastic, but they can be replaced easily enough (when I source some leather buttons). I also managed to get a double-breasted blazer (or maybe it's an orphaned suit jacket) which is in fine condition for second-hand (i.e. no shiny cloth) and has no vents. So I shall order more of those gold buttons and sew them on. Overall, it was a wonderfully successful visit, and quite unexpected.

On the other hand, the old steamer apparently has a bad wheel bearing at the rear (according to my mechanic), so that will be a pricey repair.

The Lord giveth and the Lord taketh away...

DocD


----------



## Hayek (Jun 20, 2006)

I am sorely in need of clothes for the summer and for work. Fueled by a nice (upcoming) salary from the company that hired me for an internship, I've been buying lots of clothes lately:

Polos: BB slim fit and a Lacoste. Really like the Lacoste.

Shirts: BB non-non-iron pinpoint blue stripe, BB non-non iron blue pinpoint point collar, and a blue/black tattersall from Press. Will buy 2-3 more shirts in the next month.

Shorts: PRL tan prospect shorts and LL bean blue classic chino shorts.

Belts: Black and brown ones from Press.

Shoes: Sperry "CVO" sneakers and new cole haan loafers (for work) from e-bay.

Am also planning on buying a few new ties and some khakis soon.


----------



## EastVillageTrad (May 12, 2006)

*Engine Buckle & Belt*

Oh, I forgot, last Thurs. I took a chance on the el cheapo from Dann-Online :

Engine Buckle Etched Silver Plate over Brass & Antique Alligator Grain strap.

Will report upon receipt.


----------



## tsweetland (Oct 2, 2006)

Untilted said:


> You guys are gonna be jealous today!
> 
> I received a box this afternoon, it contains:
> 
> ...


Tilt, where are you finding this stuff?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Picked these up over lunch at a local shop. They swapped silver buckles on the two striped bands.


----------



## HL Poling and Sons (Mar 24, 2006)

Made the seasonal trek to O'Connell's today. The store looked great, filled with madras, seersucker, poplin, all in full, glorious, living color.

I got away relatively unscathed: three beautiful short-sleeved "Genuine Bleeding Madras" shirts.

My friend, however, who had flown up to Buffalo from Philly just for the O'Connell's experience, was not so lucky: easily 10 pairs of trou, three or four Troy Guild (old stock) dress shirts, "Izod-Lacoste" polos (heavy mesh, tennis tales), some bermudas, and some ties. Lucky bastard.


----------



## a.dickens (May 10, 2006)

Here is my haul from the holiday sales



The first tie on the left is a j.crew version of the BB #1 stripe, the madras tie is BB, and the two knits are BB as well.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

^Sounds nice.

I was in Charlottesville on Sunday, and Eljos was of course closed.

I consoled myself with a trip to the Goodwill on Barracks Road. There were a couple of decent suits there, but none fit me. You more moderately-sized fellas in the area may want to go check it out. 

I picked up this Talbott bow tie for a buck.



Also pictured are the two belts that arrived today from Leatherman Ltd. One navy ribbon with cigars on a navy D-ring belt and one navy ribbon with cigars on a sail-red buckle belt.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Jolly Roger said:


> ...
> 
> I picked up this Talbott bow tie for a buck.
> 
> ....


Yeah, but how you gonna tie it on him?

*and don't you think a camo print would have been more appropriate?


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

^
Maybe if you dressed in a doe costume. A trad doe of course.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Apr 26, 2007)

Wait til you see my blaze orange OCBD.


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

Memorial Day sales got me too. I went out looking for some golf clothes for the summer. Picked up to a couple polo's from Lord and Taylor. This is one of Ashworth shirts I got:


Hopefully it will help my golf game


----------



## anglophile23 (Jan 25, 2007)

Just got the pincord jacket from O'Connells. Really nice.


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Cleveland Brown said:


> Just received my buttons from Ben Silver. They are lab's head, same as Rocker uses for his logo.


OK Cleveland Brown - you have the buttons, but do you have the dog, too?

I have the buttons as well on a blue blazer. I'm a bit of a sucker for a Labrador motif - have it on cufflinks, ties, trousers, etc. They even have a license plate here in Georgia with a yellow Labrador on it and I'm giving it some consideration.......:icon_smile:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

A boatload of old J.Press/BB/CCC/etc catalogs:


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

as well as a burgundy belt from Eljo's. UVA seal on the buckle.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

A few ties:

l to r: vintage emblematic from Graves Cox of Lexington, Kentucky; Ben Silver; Polo; Ben Silver and Hanauer across the top.

vintage Borsalino:


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

^
An outstanding acquisition! Enjoy wearing your borsalino.


----------



## A.Squire (Apr 5, 2006)

Is it just me or is AlanC going legit? Keep it up and you'll find yourself full of street cred, Alan. 

You must be equipped with some sort of built in trad detector.

*I wonder who gives up such stuff.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Untilted said:


> as well as a burgundy belt from Eljo's. UVA seal on the buckle.


I'd like to see a picture of this.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

tripreed said:


> I'd like to see a picture of this.












10 bucks.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

Untilted said:


> 10 bucks.


Very nice, especially for the price. As a minor quibble, the seal is technically on the keeper rather than on the buckle. Otherwise, I was afraid it might look like one of those country-western monstrosities.


----------

